# New puppy (hopefully!)***UPDATE PAGE 4***** sad news



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi guys :wave: 

I am so excited  Look at this pic , I have been emailing the breeder and am hopefully going to see him this weekend , just waiting for an email back.

Tyson might have a brother at last  :wave:


----------



## Ilovedogs (Mar 3, 2006)

Good Luck, what a cutie!

All the best!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awwww he's sooo cute fingers crossed you get him but if you do I demand a lot of photos and hopefully bringing him along to a meetup when he's big enough :wave:


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

omg what a cutie! please keep us updated. I am so happy for you. and a wee bit jealous! I want another as well... congrats to you and tyson!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Sarah as soon as he is old enough a meet up will definatly have to happen!! I am going to see him on sunday and taking a deposit along with me!! 
He will be ready to collect mid may..

Guess what is weird they have named him Tyson!! :lol: Wwe have thought Bruno would be nice name what you guys think??? 

Heres another pic


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Wahhh so cute!!
Black and tan too right? I love that colouring


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Awwww Jayne he is sooooooooooooo cute, you dark horse..LOL
I am so pleased for you and of course for Tyson as he is getting a bro.  
OMG Triny will be spoilt for choice now.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I let you guys know as soon as i could lol :lol: Only found him last night!

Was so excited to tell everyone on chi ppl  

He is soooooo cute isnt he!?

I have wanted a black and tan for ages so am sooo pleased to have found him 
Will be sure to take more pics sunday and post them up here! :wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Jayne said:


> I let you guys know as soon as i could lol :lol: Only found him last night!
> 
> Was so excited to tell everyone on chi ppl
> 
> ...


I'll hold you to that.


----------



## kidd24 (Feb 15, 2006)

He has such a cute little face!!!!!!! I get excited with the thought that someone else is getting a new baby, and am waiting for my turn. I have decided that I would not settle for anything less than a red longcoat.....even if I have to wait for ever.......Looking forward to seeing some more photos!!!1!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

He is such a cutie!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww he's so precious.  I'm pretty partial to black and tans myself .


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone :wave:


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awwwww what a cutie


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

he is just adorable!!   tyson will love him :wink:


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh, he is so sweet......


----------



## sweetestlove (Mar 10, 2006)

*Wow!*

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: He is sooo cute!! I hope you get him Jayne!! I'm so happy for you and Tyson.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks Kari , I think Tyson is in need of a friend he is getting to be a real loner plus i wouldnt mind another one :wink: :lol:


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

Ohhh! I want my next one to be a black and tan! I have already figured out a name for him! I am going to call him Cash but his full name will be Johnny Cash to go with Junie whose full name is June Carter. But he has to be a black one because my husband is already calling him his "little man in black"! I am so excited! We are planning on mid August to find one! But if the right one comes along...who knows!!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Been to see him today and put the deposit down  :wave: 

Bruno will be coming home mid may time :wave:  :wave: 

Heres a couple more pics


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

How adorable. Its so exciting knowing their yours isn't it? I had to keep reading the email over and over to convince myself Jasper was really mine... the waiting was soooooooooo long.. even though it was only 2wks for us. Congratulations!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Thankyou Brenda  :wink: 

Look at his baby brother , they didnt think he would make it but he has made 2 weeks so far i hope he survives  , he is called Rocky :wave:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

aww another rocky! how cute i hope he does ok! bruno is adorable!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh my goodness! How teeny tiny is Rocky.. I hope he makes it too. What a precious one.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Go Rocky Go..........hang in there little buddy :wink: 
If I was looking for a boy I would of had you in a shot :love4: 

Well Jayne not long now to wait, glad he is going to be yours


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I am glad too Julie , I cant wait !!!  :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I am so happy for you! I hope that your time waiting goes by quickly  

His brother is so tiny... I hope that he pulls through.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awww he's gorgeous Jayne of course I am keeping you to you're word over bringing him to surrey meets when he's big enough and the name seems very fitting if your boys are anything like mine they will play fight 24/7 lol :lol: looking forward to seeing Tyson again at the next meet :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He is adorable!!  His brother is so tiny, I hope he makes it.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Sarah just try and stop me :wink: 

We will defo be at meets  :wave:


----------



## IcePrincess (Mar 20, 2006)

He is really cute. I think the name you picked for him suits his cute face. I hope Rocky pulls through


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Just to let u all know Rocky had to be put to sleep today     Bruno is doing well still and walked a bit


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Rocky.  I'm glad Bruno is doing well, we'll say a prayer for them both.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Poor little guy.


----------



## IcePrincess (Mar 20, 2006)

awww thats so sad. We will say a prayer for Rocky. Glad to hear that bruno is doing ok.


----------



## sunshinegurl015 (Mar 27, 2006)

poor guy!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Jayne said:


> Just to let u all know Rocky had to be put to sleep today     Bruno is doing well still and walked a bit



OMG!!!! poor little rocky! tell avril i'm so sorry. my rocky and i give (((hugs)))) to you all


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That is so sad.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Poor Rocky. That is so sad. I was really hoping the little guy would pull through. He was so beautiful. 

Bruno is a doll! Congrats!! Cannot wait to see more pics of him!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Avril says thankyou for all your kind words , she really upset about Rocky


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

tell her i go ther pm...i still just cant believe it. hes in a good resting place though..poor little guy. its wierd i never met him but just having the same name i feel like he was mine too  its just so sad


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I know its weird he wasnt even my dog but I cried last night thinking about the poor little guy   

Thanks Tiffany I will pass on your message to Avril :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Bump ****** for abby :wave:


----------

